# Query: Winter fuel allowance



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Are British pensioners still getting this in the Philippines?

If so how much is it?

Thank you


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CoachWalker said:


> Are British pensioners still getting this in the Philippines?
> 
> If so how much is it?
> 
> Thank you


You need to be born before 1953 andlive in the UK between 21st and 27th September.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

we moved here in 2011 and when we told the NI office we were moving they said it would be stopped and it was !!


----------

